# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Đi tour Thái Lan phải ghé quán "Bắp cải và Bao cao su"

## yeuhanoi

*Nhà hàng Bắp cải và Bao cao su, địa danh không thể thiếu trong hành trình tour nếu bạn có đến thủ đô Bangkok (Thái Lan).*
Yên tâm, khi đến đây hết bất ngờ này tới bất ngờ khác sẽ khiến bạn vô cùng thích thú.

Đầu tiên là cái tên của nhà hàng: Bắp cải và Bao cao su. Bao cao su sẽ là chủ đề trang trí của nhà hàng “độc của độc này”, chúng xuất hiện ở bất kỳ đâu, từ cổng chào, trên tường, đèn bàn cho tới trang phục của nhân viên. Còn bắp cải thì sao nhỉ, đơn giản người Thái Lan rất thích ăn bắp cải.


Lần đầu tiên khách hàng tới nhà hàng ở Thái Lan lại được hưởng thêm một lợi ích khác, đó là họ được tuyên truyền về tình dục an toàn. Có lẽ hơi mỉa mai khi “Bắp cải và Bao cao su” được thành lập cũng vì mục đích nâng cao nhận thức về HIV trong khi tọa lạc ở khu phố Sukhumvit, nơi nghề mại dâm phát triển rất nhanh.

Vừa đặt chân tới cửa nhà hàng, bạn sẽ được chào đón bằng chiếc bao cao su (BCS) khổng lồ, sau đó mới đến nụ cười duyên dáng của các cô gái Thái Lan. Liên tiếp trên các lối đi dẫn tới các khuôn viên của nhà hàng ta đều bắt gặp rất nhiều khẩu hiệu, hình ảnh minh họa cho việc sử dụng BCS trong “chuyện ấy” theo những cách rất hài hước nhé.

“Những món ăn của chúng tôi đảm bảo không khiến quý vị mang thai đâu”, đây là ví dụ điển hình cho các tuyên truyền thú vị của nhà hàng. Chưa kể tới đèn trang trí, các bức tượng mặc quần áo làm từ BCS, thậm chí nhân viên đều đội mũ đồng phục từ chiếc BCS “khủng”.


Như vậy không có nghĩa cái gì ở đây cũng bị BCS hóa, “Bắp cải và Bao cao su” vẫn tràn ngập không gian tự nhiên để thưởng thức món ăn ở đây hoặc khách hàng có thể chọn phòng lạnh. Hơn nữa, đồ ăn tại nhà hàng được đánh giá khá ngon, đủ hài lòng những thượng khách khó tính.

Ngay khi mở cuốn thực đơn, bạn sẽ lại gặp tiếp một bất ngờ mới. Các món ăn đều dính dáng tới BCS cả, nào món Blue Condom, hay món Spicy Condom Salad, thực ra là món mỳ trộn cay của Thái Lan.

Nhà hàng “Bắp cải và Bao cao su”, trên thực tế, do Hiệp hội Phát triển dân số và Cộng động bảo trợ, tổ chức phi lợi nhuận thành lập năm 1974, đang nỗ lực biến BCS thành bắp cải, món ăn hằng ngày của Thái Lan. Ý là người dân hãy sử dụng BCS trong mọi lần làm “chuyện ấy”.

Sau khi thưởng thức bữa ăn ngon miệng, nhân viên sẽ gửi bạn hóa đơn, và tất nhiên là không thể thiếu món quà 1 chiếc BCS miễn phí. Ngoài ra, các bạn có thể dạo qua cửa hàng lưu niệm trong khuôn viên nhà hàng, lại một không gian khác tràn ngập BCS. Họ bán những hộp quà xinh xắn đựng BCS, sách về BCS, áo T-shirt có in hình BCS.

Hiện tại, nhà hàng “Bắp cải và Bao cao su” đang phát triển rất hưng thịnh vì ý tưởng mới lạ và đã có 12 cơ sở mới trên khắp Thái Lan, đồng thời cũng đã mở chi nhánh tại Singapore và Mỹ. Chủ nhà hàng cho biết trung bình mỗi năm họ phát cho thực khách 6,6 triệu bao cao su miễn phí, tức là 1.500 chiếc mỗi ngày.

----------


## danghung

Việt Nam mình mà có mấy quán này chắc ế muốn sập tiệm luôn.

----------


## lehniemtin

trông cái mũ bao cao su ấy ngộ thế! Bao giờ VN mình có nhà hàng bao cao su nhỉ?

----------


## mubaohiem

he he he, nhìn hay vật ạ  :cuoi1:

----------


## traxanh

khổ cái anh nhân viên

----------


## thuydn

chỉ có thể là Thái lan

----------


## thientai206

Thái Lan có #, không lẫn đi đâu được

----------


## missan

Chỉ có ở nước ngoài thì mới có các ý tưởng độc và lạ.

----------


## hoaban

Ở Việt Nam thì nhà hàng này chắc đóng cửa luôn mất.

----------

